# Lekarze > Forum chirurgiczne > Chirurgia plastyczna >  Zastosowanie toksyny botulinowej

## akk

Jakie znacie jeszcze inne zastosowania toksyny botulinowej w medycynie poza zabiegami odmładzania skóry twarzy?

----------


## miodownik

Botulina jest stosowana w leczeniu porażeń spastycznych, przeważnie u dzieci z MPD.
A do zabiegów odmładzających skórę to bardziej polecam kwas hialuronowy, który jest całkowicie biokompatybilny z naszym organizmem.
Można sobie zrobić mezoterapię, dzięki czemu poprawimy ogólna kondycje skóry. Można poprawić kształt twarzy, pozbyć się drobnych a także i głębszych zmarszczek.
Preparatów oczywiście jest do wyboru do koloru, niedrogie i dobre są preparaty szwajcarskiej firmy anteis. Odpowiedni preparat zostaje nam dobrany przez lekarza na konsultacji przed zabiegiem.

----------

